# Round vs square chute?



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any feedback on whether or not it would be advantageous to swap on a square chute? Would it be correct in thinking that the square chute is better since all machines have been made with square chutes for many years now? Just something that I was wondering about since it seems like they all had round chutes way back when, and now no one seems to make them round anymore?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I put this one on along with impeller kit, and it now throws up to the Telephone Lines.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a small Toro 3521 2 stage blower with a round chute and it threw pretty good.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

mine has a square chute with sharp corners. Throws far but not in a tight grouping. I think the rounded would be better but havent tried it. I think the round might tend to push it together more.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I always assumed the switch to the "square" shoot was just for style/aesthetic reasons..logically, it seems a rounded profile would actually be better..but that's just a guess.

realistically, I doubt there is any meaningful difference in performance..

Scot


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I think whatever the config, a "tight grouping" would go further, like cars drafting each other. Maybe a taller chute lines the snow up straighter.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> I think whatever the config, a "tight grouping" would go further, like cars drafting each other. Maybe a taller chute lines the snow up straighter.


I would say a taller chute would throw farther because it would tend to keep the snow in a tighter pattern when leaving the chute then a short chute would. Like Scott said I do not see a huge difference between round or square as long as the size of the chutes are somewhat consistant.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

In the day as a Gilson dealer round was better, we felt it was less likely to accumulate wet snow in the corners and lead to clogging. We shut about that when Gilson went square for the bigger machines in 76 or so. Note that about a decade latter they dusted off the round chute tooling and went back to the 1966 design for the final years!

Another disadvantage to many older square chutes including Gilson's format is that they'd start with a discharge opening from the impeller and then circumscribe the square. this meant that the snow stream spreads out as soon at it gets past the impeller housing. This effectively causes a pressure drop and with it a loss of velocity / distance. Newer chutes come closer to being inscribed and square profile extends farther to keep the snow stream confined and under pressure.

With respect to clogging I never see chute clogs. If it''s ugly enough to clog it's right in the impeller discharge riser. Generally it happens for a lack of snow. If there is too little wet snow being tossed up it never leaves but clings until it occludes the opening. Much like choking on your own phlegm. I will sometimes disengage the blower while going forward to plow up a charge of snow and then engage to pitch it.

This Wizard branded machine came from the factory as a square and when I refurbished it I swapped it to round just because I could. I do think it does better than the 2 sister 55134 units you see on that same page. It's not an entirely fair comparison, the Wizard is the test bed for my impeller design.

Pete


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. Based on the feedback, I'm gong to save my extra sheckles for something else and stick with the orig chute. I think it looks better in its orig design and throws pretty good for a 52 year old unmodified machine too:


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Based on the feedback, I'm gong to save my extra sheckles for something else and stick with the orig chute. I think it looks better in its orig design and throws pretty good for a 52 year old unmodified machine too:
> 
> 1962 Ariens 10ML60 - YouTube


Put in an impeller kit. It will greatly improve your machines wet snow throwing ability and you can make your own kit for under $10 dollars if you buy baler belt and fender washers and lock nuts


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I would guess that the move to square chutes was a manufacturing thing. Sheet metal comes flat and I'd bet for a round chute you need to stamp the metal versus bending it. I'll be the first to question why the plastic chutes are square however based on this explanation.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I would guess that the move to square chutes was a manufacturing thing. Sheet metal comes flat and I'd bet for a round chute you need to stamp the metal versus bending it. I'll be the first to question why the plastic chutes are square however based on this explanation.


Even the square chutes are formed to blend to a round base so they get hit in a die either way. 

When you get to plastic I think a square chute will make the sides more of a structural beam to help the weaker material do the job.


----------

